# uneven skintone issues



## Krystle (Apr 18, 2005)

For the most part my skin is awesome...I can use just about whatever and it doesnt mess it up...I have never had a breakout...I get a pimple here and there, but nothing noticeable.  However, my skin tone is SOOO uneven.  I have tried different foundations to no avail.  I have used Murad, MD Formulations, and am now using Clinique. 

Are there any products that are supposed to even out skintone and make it look balanced?  IS that in the skincare or the makeup?  I just got the Origins Stay Tuned foundation and it looks alright, but its still not even .


----------



## Julie (Apr 18, 2005)

I have been using Neutrogena Healthy Skin Visibly Even Daily SPF 15 Moisturizer for about three weeks now and have noticed a difference in my skin already.  My skin was kind of blotchy, a little red on the cheeks and a little dark spot on my cheek.  Since I have been using this the redness is gone, my skintone is almost completely even and the dark spot is now almost gone.  I have had great results with this and hope to see more as I continue to use it.   It was only about $11.00.  This is what it says on the bottle - " Essential Soy helps naturally brighten skin; reduce blotchiness and minimize the appearance of dark spots as Vitamin C boosts radiance."  Hope this helps!


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

*how do i get an even skin tone?*

okay...so basically, i wash my face twice a day at least. i exfoliate alot because it's really easy for my pores to clog up and get those little subtle bumps that are just annoying and gross. i use a toner every single day. 

but my face still has this incredibly annoying redness on the apples of my cheeks and the bridge of the nose. i absolutely hate it. it's not like RED, it's more of a pinkish colour but i didn't used to have this problem so i'm kind of at a loss as of what to do about it.

recently, well...in the past several months, i haven't been spending much time in the sun and when i am, i'm wearing makeup. so i'm thinking that this pinkness is maybe something that's happening because i've gotten so pale. because when i was all tan, i never had this problem.

the pink colour seems very subtle, but i'm having to use a moderate to full coverage foundation to completely cover it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





is it possible that that's what my problem is? and does anyone have any suggestions on how to defeat that damn pinkness?


----------



## Isis (Dec 31, 2005)

That's probably exactlly what it is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just use a bit of bronzer on your cheeks and focus your foundation/concealor coverage where you need it.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Dec 31, 2005)

i have the same problem. it was never a problem when i was tanning. but now that im completly natural skinned, the redness shows up. and i have to use a good coverage foundation. ive been using aveeno calming face wash and moisturizer, which is made for this problem. it helps, but doesnt take it away, but def helps. i've been told its rosaccia, gosh i have no idea how to spell it. but it doesnt make sense why i wasnt noticable when i was tanning. and on the side note, i hate bronzer. its so unatural looking on my pale skin. so i've just been using a medium to full coverage foundation and contouring with blush.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 31, 2005)

thank you both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that was driving me insane hahaha


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 31, 2005)

Its just tiny red blood vessels right under the skin.  I have those under my nose.


----------



## user3 (Jan 2, 2006)

I don't have any advice on the skin but Nars Laguna bronzer is fab! It can for sure help even out your look when wearing makeup.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 2, 2006)

*uneven skintone question*

my face seems to be a couple shades darker than my neck/chest area. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i know that most people probably don't even notice, but it drives me crazy. my face is usually a bit red as well. is there anything i can do to make my face and neck match? even if it's just a good corrective primer to help out, i'd be grateful for any answers. thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## macluver909 (Mar 5, 2006)

have you tried a skin lightner?


----------



## JunkaLunk (Mar 5, 2006)

I have the same exact problem. No one can really tell, but to me its very obvious looking early in the morning, where its not sunny but theres light.  You know what I mean? 
gaahah well anyways, Ive found that Lush's Mask of Magnaminty gets rid of my redness, and not only that it helps with breakouts etc etc. And I've yet to find something to brighten my skintone.  Though Im eyeing on Shiseidos White Lucent line, meant to brighten the skin and get rid of dark spots and freckles, and so on.  Its a bit pricey, but check it out.  
Hope this helps.


----------



## enka (Mar 6, 2006)

I have the same probs, my chin is darker than the rest of my face and my neck and I have lots of red spots. It got better with Dr. Hauschka Skin Care (I use Toner and Rose Cream every day), esp. with the Rejunivating Mask. But I still have some areas in my face darker that others.
I use Bobbi Browns Moisture Rich Foundation that gives my just a hint of colour, but really evens out my skintone. Sometimes I apply a LeClearc Powder in Tuille to even out the redness. It's a soft green powder that does wonders on my colouring.


----------



## melly_x (Mar 10, 2006)

I have Bio Oil , it says on the bottle and box that it can be used to help uneven skintone but I havent used it for this purporse before so i'm not sure how well it works


----------



## venacava (Mar 15, 2006)

Apply a combo of vitamin C & E serum. V-C (also known as l-ascorbic acid) works primarily for whitening and V-E to accelerate cell re-growth. Also exfoliate regularly and apply sunscreen religiously. And lastly, only use V-C at night.


----------



## laceymeow (Mar 23, 2006)

thanks so much for all the suggestions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i haven't gotten a chance to try any of them, but i realized that a product i'd been using was the culprit for really wrecking my skin (making it red etc.) and started using the olay sensitive line. 
my skin has gotten SO much better!! my redness is minimal and i'm not feeling so self conscious. 
i still have some inconsistancy and i'm going to try some of your suggestions soon.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 24, 2006)

merged with an older existing thread.


----------



## therapeuticglam (May 23, 2013)

It's hard to find a product that will suit your skin. I bought something that a friend recommend saying it's best for uneven tone but when I have tried it it only worsen the my skin.


----------

